# Silent battery air pumps



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I've a friend who works at a place where he can't really have access to a power plug. He wants to have a small ~2.5gal tank and thinking of putting a Betta and some snails/shrimp in. 

He wants filteration and air but all the other plugs are used for other copy machine/computer/industrial imaging devices so he's tapped out on the plugs where he works. He does not have the luxury of a fixed position desk. I mentioned some filters that use an air pump to air lift water up and push the water forward but then it all comes back to the pump. He can't use my PlennPlax emergency 2xD battery pump because it'll drive the front desk nuts and the other people around. 

Is there some small/lightweight solution that can be recharged and put back in there and run for a few days?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Bump because friend was asking about it yesterday.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

A tank that size with just a betta and some snails doesn't need a filter. Just change a few liters of water weekly. Depending on the temperature in the place, he might do better with a paradise fish than a betta. They prefer lower temps than bettas do.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Or he could buy an extension cord!

But, yes you can buy battery operated air pumps. I think I saw one at John's (NAFB) the other day.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Chris S said:


> Or he could buy an extension cord!
> 
> But, yes you can buy battery operated air pumps. I think I saw one at John's (NAFB) the other day.


The question is cost vs how loud? I've yet to run a dB test at 1cm on my PennPlex 2xD cell with power cord portable unit. I just know that it is loud (probably a good thing so you know it's working but will drive you nuts over the long run).

I did mention the extension cord but his place is tapped out of cords and the trip hazard is something he does not want to deal with or his uppers want cabling laying around. That is why he's looking at battery options.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> He wants filteration and air _*but all the other plugs are used for other copy machine/computer/industrial imaging devices so he's tapped out on the plugs *_












For an airpump and an aquaclear motor you're looking at *11 watts. *

ie, nothing.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I want a battery-powered air pump, so I can run a sponge filter when I make runs up and down the 401 with fish, between Toronto and London. I bring fish to my dad, and back again to Toronto, sometimes.

Running a battery powered filter on your desk is a crazy idea. Even with rechargeable batteries. I think that a multi-tap (6-in-1) for $1 at the dollar store would sort out the plug situation.


W


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Khuli,

If you go with a PennPlex 2xD emergency battery pump (comes with AC plug and power outage detection if plugged into the mains) get a 2-3 AA to D adaptor convertor. When I had my power outage l last year I used that portable air pump for about 8-9hrs during that black out. I had the 2AA to D adaptor which is what I like because if for some reason youre in a pinch and can't use 2xAA you can use 1AA per adaptor and the pump will still work allowing you to use the other two AA cells elsewhere (flashlights/radio). I like that flexibility. The 3AA to D and I think they have a 4AA to D are very rare to find. Especially the 4AA if they make something like that. I know custom flashlight modders have packed 3xli-ion AA sized cells into a 3AA to D into a 2D heavy modded flashlight throwing out the amount of light as one side of the car headlight.  

So for your car run up and down the 401 using 1AA each in the adaptor will work for you because I estimated I could have gone another 8hrs that blackout as I had ample juice left because the battery adaptor is wired in parallel (doubles runtime per 2AA but keeps same voltage). Use LSD batteries like Sanyo Eneloops ( Loblaws PC Brand 2000mAh @ ~$11.99/4AA pack are confirmed OEM'ed relabeled Eneloops which sell for like ~$16-18).



KhuliLoachFan said:


> I want a battery-powered air pump, so I can run a sponge filter when I make runs up and down the 401 with fish, between Toronto and London. I bring fish to my dad, and back again to Toronto, sometimes.
> 
> Running a battery powered filter on your desk is a crazy idea. Even with rechargeable batteries. I think that a multi-tap (6-in-1) for $1 at the dollar store would sort out the plug situation.
> 
> W


----------

